# Harvest Moon



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Next week is the Harvest Moon - and my moon group will be having our monthly moon ceremony. Thought that I would share with you a recipe I found for Moon Biscuits!

Moon Biscuits are traditionally eaten with wine during various moon celebrations or rituals. They are made in the shape of the crescent moon, and the whole hazelnuts in them represent the Full Moon that is to come.

250g/9oz Wholewheat Flour
75g/3oz Soft Light Brown Sugar
175g/6oz Butter or Vegan Marg
A Large Handful of Hazelnuts

Preheat oven to 300F or 150C. 
Beat the butter or margarine with the sugar until blended.

Add the flour, and mix together to form a dough.

Knead on a floured surface.

Gently work the whole hazelnuts through it, flatten out to a depth of about half an inch.

If you have a moon-shaped pastry cutter, use this to form the biscuits.

However, you may want to cut the moon shapes yourself with a small sharp knife.

You can even add a few features, or Moon symbols, to the surface.

Place the biscuits on a baking sheet, and put in the oven until light golden brown.

Check out this interesting moon site:

MOON


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Nancy

Harvest Moon in Greece coincides with the harvest of wine grapes.
Some friends from Law school have quited Athens and they have created a vinyard in a village.They decidedthat theycouldn't make money out of other's people misery!
The whole gang will meet there to help them pick the grapes!
We will have a harvest moon party!
Thank you so much for the recipe and the idea!
I will prepare those cookies for sure and I will let you know about the harvest of grapes!
Would it be too much to ask if you have other recipes for this occasion?

MMA


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Just an fyi the HARVEST MOON is an aka for a FULL CORN MOON according to THE OLD FARMERS ALMANAC. The almanac is a very informative text.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I'll pass the recipe on, James. Not sure who is going to bring the cow, though. 

By the way, sorry dear, it's a women's gathering. Though, you do wear a skirt, right?

[ September 30, 2001: Message edited by: nancya ]


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Bond!

Do not dare to propose crazy ideas to me because I am the first one to adopt a crazy idea!
James , since a cow it's a bit difficult, even for a pirate, to be found, could I use a goat?
I have already made some phone calls and I found a goat.
Our party will take place in the vinyard we are going to camp so it's easy to have a goat with us.

As for Matzoh brei, come on it's kosher!
How old are you by the way? 
Only Moses in the desert must have known the recipe you are talking about.
My grandma in Israel made the one CC proposes.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Dear Nancy.

Our Harvest Moon Party had a tremendous hit! It took me 10 hours to beober again!

I was hoping that I would take some of your cookies back home but they didn't left anything!

Thanks!

MMV


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

I mean... sober!
It seems that I am not yet!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Athenaeus,

Glad your moon party went well. Ours too. Yes, the moon biscuits were a big hit but remember I cannot take credit for the recipe. I chose to use whole wheat pastry flour and now am wondering about the texture if I had used "regular" whole wheat flour...

Did you try James' beverage? Couldn't find any cows for our party. Perhaps next time.

By the way, your Greek menu sounds wonderful!

Nancy


----------

